# Quality, Stable, Web hosting Service?



## reverze (Jul 7, 2011)

I've asked this question about a year or two ago, but I'm now in the market for a new host.

I currently have Bluehost and must say I'm not happy at all with their current service. Slow servers, frequent downtime, etc...

I'm willing to pay a bit more for good, quality hosting which will support my website, so I'm now looking for some recommendations on a web hosting service.

It seems like all of the "big names" really don't provide quality service, and sacrifice performance and up-time for making a few extra bucks.

How does one go about finding a good web host these days? Can anyone throw out some recommendations and reasons for those recommendations? It would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 7, 2011)

Have to tell ya, I have been using JustHost now for about 4 years and find them great. It comes with unlimited everything and is only about $90 per year. You have to pay once every 6 months but the price is awesome. Very quick and great up times. 

http://www.justhost.com/


----------



## bbmarley (Jul 7, 2011)

have you tried http://www.ovh.co.uk/ iv had dedis from them and never a problem


----------



## mrw1986 (Jul 7, 2011)

www.hostgator.com

/thread

In all seriousness, in the 10+ web hosts I have had they are easily the fastest and most reliable. They have great customer support (I used the live chat feature and they were incredibly helpful with an SQL issue I was having). They use cPanel and have tons of great features at an amazing price.

I was using 1&1 before Hostgator and my god were they terrible...I've also used GoDaddy and they weren't too bad, just really slow.

EDIT: I would watch out for JustHost...they aren't as good as they seem. This comes from personal experience as well as my friend who tried them (he's a web programmer). Also, just Google some reviews of them.


----------



## digibucc (Jul 7, 2011)

i don't have a recommendation per say, just know that once
you get out of the $8-10/mo price most shared servers charge, 
the cost starts jumping high.

my server for work is $100/mo, but it hosts 5 sites.  you probably don't
want that much, but you can find a semi-dedicated server (as opposed to
shared or dedicated) for probably around $20-$25 month.  that will be
the best middleground in terms of price and quality, imo.

if you decide to go semi/dedi , don't look to the popular shared hosts
for the service, that means no to godaddy, etc.


----------

